# Cremello, Perlino, Smoky Cream?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

IMPO those pictures make it really hard to judge which double dilute he is. He needs to be in focus, in natural light in the mid-morning or mid-afternoon for the best possible pictures to judge from.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

The lighting makes it hard to tell. Sunset/early morning man make most horses look orange-y. I'd say perlino though, just as a guess..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

I still think perlino or smoky cream. Not cremello.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I say perlino. Smoaky creams have a deeper color over their entire bodies that this horse doesnt have.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm also throwing my vote for perlino


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> IMPO those pictures make it really hard to judge which double dilute he is. He needs to be in focus, in natural light in the mid-morning or mid-afternoon for the best possible pictures to judge from.


Are these good?



















The only two pics I got of him today... Sigh...


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> IMPO those pictures make it really hard to judge which double dilute he is. He needs to be in focus, in natural light in the mid-morning or mid-afternoon for the best possible pictures to judge from.


Oh darr, I have some more pics from today. Heh.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I still think perlino


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

So do I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going with cremello. ;-)


----------

